# Featured Member



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

just a thought, but there are pros and cons to this

as on the right hand side of the screen we currently have a featured sup, how about a featured member

we could perhaps encourage members to fill in their body statistics  etc in their profile (as some dont bother) and then at random feature a member per day or week at random, not sure if theres a plug in to do such a thing though, but its just a random idea i had in my head

few people have mentioned about keeping this forum close knit and i think featuring some members every week at least brings abit more interaction between members perhaps

just an idea:thumb:

EDIT = damn i should of put a poll in, ahwell too late now!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea to me. :thumb:


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

nice idea, i think it would be best if it was a random member every time you hit the home page though? and you could possibly turn it on/off in your user cp if you wanted to be shown etc.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

I will post mine up to see how it goes................

4ft 10inches tall

5% bodyfat

46inch waist

29 inch cock

These are only rough estimates based on the bmi


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

trickymicky69 said:


> I will post mine up to see how it goes................
> 
> 4ft 10inches tall
> 
> ...


you missed out a decimal place:rolleyes:


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

trickymicky69 said:


> I will post mine up to see how it goes................
> 
> 4ft 10inches tall
> 
> ...


i dont wana see that popping up on my home screen


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

hehe i realize what you guys are getting at im sure that could be worked around though


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

smithy26 said:


> i dont wana see that popping up on my home screen


sorry bruv didnt mean to offend anyone. should I have put nws or something? or do you mean you dont wanna see the statistics. God I am confused now.......


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

trickymicky69 said:


> sorry bruv didnt mean to offend anyone. should I have put nws or something? or do you mean you dont wanna see the statistics. God I am confused now.......


all i can picture is ure statistics and ure naked pic popping up every 5 min lol, as for the idea it sound cool


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

smithy26 said:


> all i can picture is ure statistics and ure naked pic popping up every 5 min lol, as for the idea it sound cool


just imagine a real short picture with a long bit right in the middle........


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Iron19 said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me


well if you are up for the idea I will do some pics this afternoon


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

lol


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I think that this is a really good idea as long as its ran well. The featured members would have to have signed up to the idea and the stats would have to be serious, and the featured member would have to be an active member of the board, not someone that hasn't posted for months.


----------



## pingu (Dec 3, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> you missed out a decimal place:rolleyes:


its an imperial measurement not likely to have a decimal place


----------

